# Altima 2010 Coupe, Good choice or DISASTER



## Snowblaster99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have been thinking of buying a 2010 Altima Coupe, it gets a pretty good reliability reviews in the Consumer Reports Used Car Buyers Guide, and on the ************** site they have the 2010 Altima Coupe as having the lowest frequency of repairs, of that generation of Altima Coupe (2010 - 2012)

There is one thing that perplexes me though, in the Consumer Reports Used Car Buyers Guide the Altimas' get a black circle beside "Electrical" as they get to be about three or four years older, perhaps these are trivial things that can be diagnosed and fixed easily and inexpensively, but sometimes electrical problems can be an expensive disaster, I don't know :| 

Does anyone out there have any experience with Altimas of that generation, I would love to hear your opinions 

Thanks in advance for your advice and opinions :nerd:


----------



## seldomseen (Sep 11, 2015)

The Altima coupe is an excellent buy!


----------

